# Aro ate a rock and still eating



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

MY aro ate a huge rock today and he still eating like a pig. His stomach stretchs almost to his mid body right now. Is this a good sign?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

doesnt sound great, nbut if it is eating and it is also swollen it could be constapated








_to desiese & paracites_


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i hope he's doin better man.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How is your aro doing now? Did he regurgitate the rock?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I hope everything comes out all right.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont know what happen. He is eating very well now.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i would stop feeding him right away for a little bit. He could get bloat gut if you continue feeding him.. he should be able to pass it if it hasnt been passed already.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ouch.. how big was this rock? has he passed it thru? how big is the aro?


----------

